# New rules for car insurance?



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

I have just insured two vehicles for a period of 6 months. I have been told by the insurance agent that new laws require that when the insurance expires, the registration plates have to be taken to the tax office until such time as the vehicle is insured again. I have been unable to find this information online and wonder if anyone has knowledge of this? I know this is true for road tax, but is it also the case for insurance now?
When you take the plates to the tax office, do you have to catch a bus there and back (just joking!)?


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

Yes you have been told correctly. However its is not too complicated to hand the plates in and there is no charge.
Take you plates, car registration paper & passport to the tax office, there are two forms to fill in, quite simple (don't forget your AFM number). They will then give you a form that you present together with proof of insurance when you want to collect your plates again. There is NO CHARGE. However the car does have to still have valid vehicle circulation tax paid.


----------

